# New wheels



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking at getting a set of MSA wheels, but was wondering if there was a local shop in alabama to get them and if not wheres best place to get them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know of anyone here who keeps stuff like that on stock. Try mudthrowers. Or Brute650i aka B&C Racing.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Shouldnt msa have a dealer locator on thier site?


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Just ordered a set of Diesels from pureoffroad. wish I would've known those guys on here sold 'em.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BlackDawg said:


> Just ordered a set of Diesels from pureoffroad. wish I would've known those guys on here sold 'em.


I just got my Grim Reapers from them..Best deal I could find on them.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Found a site online that has a good deal on itp wheels.. its kg motorcycle and tire. 280 out door shipped and all.. thats best I have found, ust gotta figure out if they will fit?Looking at ss212 for a prairie 360 there saying the rears wont work because of offset? can i just not add spacers?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

anybody looking for msa wheels i can beat/match prices 99% of the time. just let me know what your looking for.


----------



## Grizzly5984 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive had really bad experiences with the m9 patriots. But most others are good. Motorsportssuperstore in Hamilton Alabama where I live carries them..


----------

